
Largest Early World Map – Monte's 10 Ft. Planisphere of 1587 (2017) - diodorus
https://www.davidrumsey.com/blog/2017/11/26/largest-early-world-map-monte-s-10-ft-planisphere-of-1587
======
sephlietz
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19518292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19518292)
in progress also.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

